# New smoker



## bamafan (Apr 12, 2010)

Well I've been curing in the new Bubba grill for 2 days now. Could only get it up to about 320. Went thru 40 pounds of charcoal and more of my hickory than I've wanted to. And about 2 gallons of oil.Going to put it to the test at the northwestern Florida gathering. Hoping some of the smarter guys can help me with adjustments to the temps. I geuss with a bigger grill there is a bigger learning cure. Seems to maintain fairly even tamps across the whole thing. +- 20 degrees from one end to the other. Rib box gets a little hotter that I wanted but levels out. Going to try and weld up a grate for the fire box and I think that will help with the temps.


----------



## jjwdiver (Apr 12, 2010)

Nice looking rig! Good luck on the learning process...at least its fun!


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 12, 2010)

Nice looking rig 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 If there is no grate in the firebox then build one and put about 3" legs under it use expanded metal for the grate but be sure to run a couple cross braces so it doesn't warp and sag when it get hot.


----------



## sumosmoke (Apr 12, 2010)

super nice rig!


----------



## marty catka (Apr 13, 2010)

Nice looking rig there! How many hot dogs can you get on there at once?!


----------



## bamafan (Apr 13, 2010)

Was wondering how long that would take
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Kids said well since it's hot????????????? But to answer your question 1422.


----------



## hambonebbqsmoker (Apr 13, 2010)

Nice smoker you have there if i had some help i would put my setup on here but my smoker is so little no one will see it.


----------



## treegje (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## mballi3011 (Apr 13, 2010)

SWEET SMOKER
for sure there bama and thats the one your bringing  to jerry's next weekend COOL.....


----------



## caveman (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm in love.  Beautiful looking smoker you've got there.


----------



## bamafan (Apr 14, 2010)

It will be there unless something bad happens. Everyone gets to help me break it in. That will be the first smoke on it other than me firing it 2 times and coating with some oil to season it some. Hope to burn one more time before the weekend. Can't wait to met every one and have a couple of cold ones and learn how to use this thing. Built a fire grate for it tonight so that should help with the burn.


----------



## schaydu (Apr 14, 2010)

wow i want one! and roll tide by the way!


----------



## poppajacksbbq (Jun 4, 2010)

Since you have had your smoker a while, how are you liking it?  I am looking to upgrade and it is between the smoker you have and a Lang...tough choice!


----------

